# Need a lamp for my hobbie cross stitching..



## starraffy (Dec 12, 2013)

I do stitch..and i'll be needing a lamp whenever i stitch, my old lamp got busted, looking for one


----------



## starraffy (Dec 16, 2013)

Just an update I already bought a lamp* (Ionmax Desk Lamp DF3028 )* for my cross stitching  hobby and i'm happy with it cause its not glaring, it has 27W bulb natural light, very flexible and stylish , i can bend it anywhere, any sides. They say this lamp helps in reducing eye strain and used by architects and designers for better visual colors.

  .


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

Enjoy your new lamp. Some years ago I was thinking about a lamp but I prefer to work cross stitch with natural daytime light. Cross stitch is always nice to do.


----------



## starraffy (Dec 18, 2013)

Beryl said:


> Enjoy your new lamp. Some years ago I was thinking about a lamp but I prefer to work cross stitch with natural daytime light. Cross stitch is always nice to do.


  Good for you Beryl you don't need a lamp anymore , your eyes must be still sharp until now  me, i really need one.. as i work usually at night. good thing my lamp gives me a natural light and keeps me away from eye strain


----------



## Beryl (Dec 21, 2013)

Strained tired eyes 2 slightly cooled  moist chamomile teabags on closed eyes give a lot of relief. I have reading glasses to do my cross stitch or other fine needlework.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 5, 2014)

Beryl said:


> Strained tired eyes 2 slightly cooled  moist chamomile teabags on closed eyes give a lot of relief. I have reading glasses to do my cross stitch or other fine needlework.


  Gonna try it out too..chamomile teabags  Thanks! Though i don't experience eye strain lately especially when i bought my new lamp


----------

